# About to plant Rye grass in few wks, few questions



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Fall rye cover is excellent & low maintenance. Looks perfect for your pasture. Horses get some extra grazing in late fall. If I remember, I try to overseed with fall rye, forgot this year. I start earlier than most regions, we can get snow in October.


----------

